# Need someone to help with CD booklet production



## fps (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all,
We have the images for our booklet, but we need text added to them that looks professional for our album cover, back cover, spine of the CD, and lyrics on top of the images inside. We don't know how to do this and don't have any editing software. Is anyone here a professional in these things or can recommend someone who is? It has to be top-notch, we have very limited money but would pay,
Cheers.


----------

